# Removing the center console



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Can anyone show me how to remove the center console of a 2012 Cruze LS, I want to remove the silver/gray part, and plasti-dip it black. But I need to remove it and put it back in, without messing anything up!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Use your fingernails to pull the ring around the shifter up. Then carefully pull the horseshoe shaped at rim up starting at the lower corners on the inside. There are six clips - three on each side. They're located at the top of the U, at the bend from level to vertical, and at the bottom corner of each U. Be careful with the traction/stabilitrak control button as it's attached to the trim itself. For pictures of this take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6005-silver-dashboard-trim-removal-guide.html. This thread says to get a dashboard tool. I used my fingers and a 1.5 inch spackle spreader.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Upholstery and trim tools are nice .picked up a set at harbor freight .comes in handy when priing things off.


----------



## sgalka91 (Nov 25, 2013)

Did you end up getting this done? I am thinking about plasti dipping mine. How did it turn out?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> I used my fingers and a 1.5 inch spackle spreader.


That is what I use as well


----------



## NickVojvo (Dec 4, 2013)

sgalka91 said:


> Did you end up getting this done? I am thinking about plasti dipping mine. How did it turn out?


I did mine last week. Turned out great, just be extra careful getting all six clips off each vent! Those were tricky. Just pick up a dash trim tool kit and you should be golden. Good luck!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I had my car in having the HVAC duct replaced this trim piece was damaged. The service tech ordered another one and then told my service adviser who told me when I picked up my car. When the replacement came in we literally used nothing more than our fingers to pull the old trim off. No tools - it's that easy to pull this trim.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a link that has links to removals on all the interior trim pieces including steering wheel, speaker trim and cluster.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...ring-wheel-speedometer-dashboard-shifter.html


----------

